# what materials (core, glass and cloth) to use for removable decking for a canoe.



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

With that small of an area the main weight savings you will gain is from an empty wallet.

Stay with the wood for such a small area.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

DuckNut said:


> With that small of an area the main weight savings you will gain is from an empty wallet.
> 
> Stay with the wood for such a small area.


Agreed, it will be costly... I've estimated $4-500. Still plan on doing it, looking at 1/2" divinycell and thinking two layers of 6 oz glass cloth top and bottom and some glass tape on the edges. Should be a 3rd of the weight of the current decking, which will help in loading and unloading the canoe from my skiff's overhead storage (platforms). Does this seem like the right material?


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Its not worth it. You will will not see any appreciable weight loss in a piece that small.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I think I'm the anti wood guy on this forum. If you use divynal then you need to have a layer or two of Matt on the top side to help with compression and impact. You can probably get by with a Matt and 6oz on the bottom unless you want to screw something to it.

Weight savings will be minimal.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

You're going to find it very difficult to save much weight or any cost over good marine plywood sheathed in glass and epoxy.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> You're going to find it very difficult to save much weight or any cost over good marine plywood sheathed in glass and epoxy.


Thanks for all the responses.... I've never fiberglassed anything other than custom tubing for rod handles, so I will take your advise on the lack of weight savings between the cores. So, if I go with ply what thickness? The current decking is 3/4" and is rock solid, but again very heavy. Wondering if I can get away with 3/8" or 1/2" covered in fiberglass. My question to those knowledgable: What thickness of ply and how what cloth and how many layers? I appreciate all and any advise, like I mentioned this is all new to me. We have our annual Flamingo trip planned in Feb, so I'm looking to get started on this project soon.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I have used 1/2" meranti with a layer of 10oz cloth on top with success. You could probably go 3/8" and put a layer on each side, since you won't be spanning much distance on a canoe.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The thickness of the ply needed really depends on the structure beneath the deck. If the ply is well supported at closely spaced intervals, then 3/8 (9 mm) would work. If the underlying structure is not so robust, then try 1/2 (12 mm). The sheathing is not so much for strength/stiffness as it is for abrasion resistance and water proofing. Okoume will be the lightest and most expensive marine ply. Use epoxy, not polyester resin and seal both sides of the deck. Check ply weights here: http://plywood.boatbuildercentral.com/


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> The thickness of the ply needed really depends on the structure beneath the deck. If the ply is well supported at closely spaced intervals, then 3/8 (9 mm) would work. If the underlying structure is not so robust, then try 1/2 (12 mm). The sheathing is not so much for strength/stiffness as it is for abrasion resistance and water proofing. Okoume will be the lightest and most expensive marine ply. Use epoxy, not polyester resin and seal both sides of the deck. Check ply weights here: http://plywood.boatbuildercentral.com/


I have some 1/2" ply I'll do some testing, our current setup has a verticle support in center, otherwise the decks just mounts on metal supports for the seats. I thought the fiberglass would strengthen and seal. Sounds like there's no reason to glass, just seal the wood with epoxy.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If you use marine fir or plain exterior ply, the surface will check if you just seal it with epoxy. Okoume won't check, but a glass skin will better resist abrasion.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

1/2 covered with 1208 or 1708 on both sides will be plenty strog for that piece. Don't fill in the weave and you will end up with a nice non skid pattern


----------

